# Hedgehog chewing on self



## Velcro1234 (Jun 8, 2011)

Hello,
I posted on here a while ago and now I am noticing something new. Velcro, my new hedgehog, recently started getting upset/balling up easier. I thought this was just because he is new and he isn't completely comfortable so I have been handling him a bit more and have left a shirt with him. But, today I noticed that he has started chewing/sucking on his penis. Is this normal? Should I go have him checked out? 
I looked at a previous discussion and allergies were mentioned but I have not changed his bedding, food, or anything else since I got him. The only change is that I made him a "play pen" of sorts out of a box with some carpet. Could this be the problem?
Any help would be really appreciated. Thank you soo much, I am just hoping everything is ok. Thanks!
~Carrie


----------



## beehivehedgie (Feb 13, 2011)

Its normal. He is having boy time. My male hedgehog does that all the time. If he starts bleeding there that would be a problem...but they will do that a lot. No worries!


----------



## Velcro1234 (Jun 8, 2011)

Thank you so much! That makes me feel a lot better. I figured that was the case but I wanted to be sure. I got a little nervous with the mood change and noticing this "new" behavior. But thank you, you have no idea how relieved I am!


----------

